# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Builder Video Series. Ep 4. Demolition & Asbestos!

## Uncle Knackers

G'day Guys, 
Here's the latest in my Owner Builder Series. This Episode we look at Demolition and the Dreaded Asbestos... 
Check it out and let me know what you think. Here's the link.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTEstW5nl_8 
Cheers  :Smilie:

----------


## Ourbuild

Looking good Knackersssss, great to see u in the forum, reminds me that I need to update my thread. 
Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Bob

:2thumbsup:

----------

